# Would you let your rat brush your teeth?



## Tabitha&Tobermori (Mar 14, 2016)

I have read things about peoples rats cleaning their pets teeth and was wondering if any of you would let your rat clean your teeth?


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

I know that if I'm brushing my teeth near my girls they want to steal my toothbrush! Maybe they're thinking "You're doing it wrong!" and want to brush my teeth for me. 

As far as letting them clean, I didn't mind it when my first girls did it. My new group isn't that interested. They're more interested in grooming my face and hands.


----------



## comprar (Dec 4, 2015)

Voted. Maybe, Maybe not... seems a little gross...I would have to wash my mouth out after...


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I think its gross & weird lol


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

All of our rats do the rat dentist thing... it's their way of preening us and showing affection. When Fuzzy Rat was dying... just an hour before she passed, she pulled herself up my shirt and picked the dead skin from my lips.... It was her way of showing that she loved me and I suppose of thanking me for our life together...

Yes, it's something I can live without, but all of our rats have done it and today, Misty who is sad over losing Cloud hung out on me and patiently cleaned my teeth.. three times. Teeth cleaning and scent marking aren't something most of us look forward to, but it's one of the ways rats communicate affection, so I tend to play along.

I've seen too many horrible things in my life to get too disgusted over the peculiar things that rats do.... And if you really want to see disgusting, take your true shoulder rat to a ball field and watch her eat the stuff she finds under the bleachers... or to a beach and watch her go nuts over stinky stuff that washes up... if that doesn't turn your stomach nothing will.


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

My boys do it, I let them. Lol Providing I haven't seen them giving themselves a good lick... you know where... prior to their attempt to clean my mouth.


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

Rat Daddy said:


> Teeth cleaning and scent marking aren't something most of us look forward to, but it's one of the ways rats communicate affection, so I tend to play along.


Anga insists on giving me a good nose cleaning and dental exam several times a day! She tries to anyway. And marking, I can't believe I don't smell like pee. 




Rat Daddy said:


> .... And if you really want to see disgusting, take your true shoulder rat to a ball field and watch her eat the stuff she finds under the bleachers... or to a beach and watch her go nuts over stinky stuff that washes up... if that doesn't turn your stomach nothing will.



As a former vet student, I saw some really disgusting things. AND smelled some horrible stuff too. I could eat a plate of spaghetti and watch surgery, no problem. 

But when my dog lavished my face with kisses right after cleaning out the cat's litter box........THAT had me running to pay my respects to the porcelain god!


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

I think the sentiment is sweet and I know they do it because they think I'm one of them, and I kiss my babies all over their faces and back and even on the fuzzy lips and nose if they lift their face up at the right moment when I'm aiming for their head lol. I love my babies to pieces, but I see them walk all in their poop and pee, even soft, mushy poops occasionally that stick under their nails and between their toes.. so I don't think I'd like their dirty little toes on my mouth! (same idea for our cat. Love her, but don't want her litter box feet touching my mouth, pillow etc. lol)


----------



## Angel_Rat (Feb 17, 2016)

What off u where to let your male (or female) rat that scent marks ALOT clean ur mouth?! They could decide to scent mark in there... Eww 😖😄


----------



## mis.kay (May 29, 2015)

Glad to know I'm not the only one that allows this lol. My older boys aren't too interested in doing it but my last girl...oh my goodness she thought it was her life's mission to keep me clean. Especially when she got older and didn't want to play that much. Maybe it's just me, but I think it's sweet that they are willing to accept you like that and preen you like they would preen their own kind. It just adds to their perfect little rattiness.


----------



## Nev&Remus (Nov 4, 2015)

I've never let him actually inside my mouth but my big boy Neville LOVES to lick and give kisses - eyes, ears, lips, hands. I'm sure he would clean teeth too if we let him haha.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Patches and Harley do this tentatively. But Dusky is a real pro and takes the time to get at all the teeth he can reach, lol


----------



## rottengirl (Mar 16, 2016)

I saw this thread a few days ago and decided to let my girls give me a free check up...It was surprising. They went at my teeth as if I had deprived them of this "fun thing" to do. Totally unexpected reactions from them. Would I let them do it again? Probably not. My girls are kind of smelly, and even thought I don't really have a problem with their tongues or teeth, having their little paws all up in my mouth was not cool. They like to touch a lot of dirty things....

Interesting experience though!

I just wanted to add one thing, I noticed that when one started going at my teeth, the others caught on and it was like a crazy fight to be my dentist! Pretty funny.


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

rottengirl said:


> I saw this thread a few days ago and decided to let my girls give me a free check up....


I started to do the same thing! But I just couldn't deal with Anga pulling my cheek out of the way so she could stick her head way back in my mouth!


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

catty-ratty said:


> I started to do the same thing! But I just couldn't deal with Anga pulling my cheek out of the way so she could stick her head way back in my mouth!


My guys will scratch away your lips to get in your mouth!


----------

